# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  SJEDALICA 16-35kg

## honeyz309

Naime, neki dan sam gledala sjedalicu, gore spomenutu, samo onu kocku, da dijete bude više i da se veže pojasom od auta(ak me razmete).
 :Grin:  

 Samo me malo zbunjuje to što nema ništa da se fiksira za samo sjedalo u autu? Nema nikakva rupa da se provuče eventualno drugi pojas! kak ću dijete posjest na to i zavezat ga pojasom, i recimo, naglo zakočim, i sjedalica mu odleti..???


 :?

----------


## Nika

Nemaš brige, kod te grupe sjedalica - sjedalica za veče dijete tzv. booster, sjedalica i dijete se veže pojasom automobila i meće nikud odletiti ako si ih dobro smontirala.

Kad donji dio pojasa ušrekaš u vez (preko zdjelice) dodatno ga zategni i pazi da gornji dio pojasa ide preko ključne kosti.

A kada dijete nije u sjedalici obavezno zavezati sjedalicu.

----------


## honeyz309

HVALA!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## emily

kada tocno dijete moze u booster?

N. ima oko 16 kg (3,5g.), stara sjedalica je zrela za rashodovanje (naslijedjena od brata) i ako je moguce rado bih izbjegla kupovanje kombinirane sjedalice. Da li moze vec sad, tj. do kad mozemo cekati da ju stavimo u booster?

----------


## Nika

Preporuka je od 18 kg, jel postoji mogćnost da se pojas vozila pri sudaru ne aktivira.

----------


## sladjanaf

ja sam pročitala da se onaj donji dio sam ne bi smio koristiti prije 5. godine života djeteta. jel to točno?

----------


## emily

nije bitno koliko dijete ima godina, vec njegova tezina i visina

----------


## Ancica

> Naime, neki dan sam gledala sjedalicu, gore spomenutu, samo onu kocku, da dijete bude više i da se veže pojasom od auta(ak me razmete).


Ako zelis kupiti booster bez naslona (mada oni s naslonom pruzaju bolju zastitu), kupi onaj koji ima "ruckice" sa strane ispod kojih se provuce pojas, vidi sliku.  Kod onih bez "ruckica" postoji mogucnost da iskliznu ispod djeteta pri sudaru (jer noge polete prema gore, a nista ne drzi sjedalicu na mjestu).

Takoder, vecina djece mlada od 6 g. ili vise, ovisno o konfiguraciji sjedista i pojasa, nije dovoljno visoka da bi mogla koristiti booster bez naslona.

U booster se sigurno ne bi smjelo ici s manje od 15 kg, al najbolje je ne prije 18 kg (kada se u principu mora).

----------


## emily

> Takoder, vecina djece mlada od 6 g. ili vise, ovisno o konfiguraciji sjedista i pojasa, nije dovoljno visoka da bi mogla koristiti booster bez naslona.


koja je visina potrebna za booster bez naslona?
ili se jednostavno gleda da li pojas ide preko djetetovog vrata?

----------


## andjelak

Zanima me vaše mišljenje (Ančica) o sjedalici KIDS IM SITZ za kilažu  od 9-36kg.
Ima ih za kupiti preko neckermana i čini mi se supać što imaju pojaseve kao i sjedalica od 0 do 18 kg.Ne znam da li imaju sve ateste

----------


## andjelak

Evo i web stranica http://www.kids-im-sitz.de/start.htm

----------


## Janoccka

Nisam Ancica   :Grin:  , ali imamo sjedalicu 9-36kg iz Neckermanna koja nam je montirana u dedinom autu za povremene vožnje. Ima standard ECE R44.03. Godina proizvodnje je na naljepnici a ne utisnuta u plastiku. Kada se maknu pojasevi autosjedalice, tada ima jedan mali pojasić koji se pričvrsti tako da fiksira pojas preko ključne kosti - nema onoga utora na gornjem dijelu gdje prolazi pojas. Uputa na hrvatskom naravno nema. Presvlaka se pere ručno na 30 st. Sve u svemu sjedalica dosta pristojno izgleda, princip montiranja nije kompliciran ali je malo čudan. Pojas se obavije oko bočnih i stražnje strane sjedalice, no ono što je meni najviše zasmetalo je to da nema kopču za fiksiranje pojasa. E sada... mi smo ju u Opel Corsu uspjeli zacementirati tako da smo skroz povukli pojas iz kučišta i sfrkali ga da ga skratimo i tek onda ukopčali.

----------


## Ancica

Ja osobno ne bih preporucila nabavku niti jedne sjedalice koja se ne moze prethodno probati postaviti u vozilo u kojem ce se koristiti.

----------


## MajaMajica

Cure molim vas pomoć. Kupili smo Luci Maxi cosi-sjedalicu do 36 kg. Ona je do sada imala sjedalicu do 18 kg, ali sad je nekako već prerasla. Naime ima 18 kg i preko metra, pa smo odlučili kupiti novu. Ima certifikat, može se rastaviti da sutra ostane samo buster bez naslona, ali me sad strah da možda nije dobra, jer je netko nedavno na forumu popljuvao Maxi cosi..Također mi nije jasno zašto nema pojas/utor koji bi pričvrstio i samu stolicu za zaslon. Ovako stolica kad Luce nije u njoj nije ničim učvršćena tj. moram je zavezati pojasom kao da je dijete unutra.. :?

----------


## flower

D. ima oko 19 kg i 105 cm...sto nam preporucate - kombinirano ili buster, a da se moze kupiti u HR i da zadovoljava sigurnosne zahtjeve  :Smile:

----------


## Nika

Tesko je preporuciti prizvodjaca autosjedalice, ono što mi znamo iz iskustva je eventualno kako nam je bilo namjestiti koju sjedalicu i to opet ne znaci puno jer jedna sjedalica nece biti isto stavljena u dva razlicita automobila.

Dobra smjernica kako znati koja je sjedalica najbolja za vase djete je ona koja se lako montira i dobro "sjeda" u vas automobil, te se možete voditi testovima auto klubova (ima par linkova na vrhu podforuma), kako bi izabrali najsigurniju sjedalicu.

No mislim kako ovdje vrijedi da je bolje kupovati autosjedalice od poznatijih proizvodjaca.

Za moj izbor u kojoj ce se sjedalici voziti moji klinci, prednost uvijek dajem Romeru i Maxi cosiu.

flo, ja sam bas bila gledala koju cu sjedalicu uzeti za B. kad ovu preraste. Nekako mi se najvise svidjela Romer VIP (ima najbolje ocjene) no ono sto na našem trzistu ima je
 Romer Kid a za Romer VIP ne znam ima li gdje kod nas, cini mi se da nema.

----------


## Janoccka

> Ja osobno ne bih preporucila nabavku niti jedne sjedalice koja se ne moze prethodno probati postaviti u vozilo u kojem ce se koristiti.


To svakako! Zato smo i išli na ovu opciju jer ju možeš isprobati i vratiti u roku od, čini mi se, 15 dana.

----------


## Ancica

> D. ima oko 19 kg i 105 cm...sto nam preporucate - kombinirano ili buster, a da se moze kupiti u HR i da zadovoljava sigurnosne zahtjeve


D po kilazi ne moze ici u nista drugo doli booster.  Kombinirana vam od nist koristi jer je ionako morate koristiti kao booster.

I vjerojatno je preniska za booster bez naslona.

----------


## Ancica

> Cure molim vas pomoć. Kupili smo Luci Maxi cosi-sjedalicu do 36 kg. Ona je do sada imala sjedalicu do 18 kg, ali sad je nekako već prerasla. Naime ima 18 kg i preko metra, pa smo odlučili kupiti novu. Ima certifikat, može se rastaviti da sutra ostane samo buster bez naslona, ali me sad strah da možda nije dobra, jer je netko nedavno na forumu popljuvao Maxi cosi..Također mi nije jasno zašto nema pojas/utor koji bi pričvrstio i samu stolicu za zaslon. Ovako stolica kad Luce nije u njoj nije ničim učvršćena tj. moram je zavezati pojasom kao da je dijete unutra.. :?


Luca, ako ima 18 kg, mora ici u booster, sjedalicu za klince od 15 kg na dalje.

Maxi-Cosi je solidna firma i ima dobru reputaciju.

Boosteri rade na pretpostavci da su djeca u ovom stupnju fizickog razvoja dovoljno razvijena da mogu podnijeti koncentraciju sila preko pojasa vozila (za razliku od rasporedivanja sile putem integralnog pojasa sjedalice za djecu do 18 kg).  Isto tako, dovoljno su teska da ce zakociti pojas svojom tezinom ako dode do sudara.  Ono sto im je cilj je da se sigurnosni pojas vozila ispravno pozicionira preko djeteta tako da mu pruzu zastitu za koju je namijenjen.

Jako je vazno da se djeca koja su presla 18 kg ne voze u sjedalicama koje su dizajnirane za do 18 kg, u kojima se dijete veze pojasom sjedalice.  Stvar je u tome da sjedalica nije dizajnirana, odnosno plastika i mehanizmi ne moraju biti dovoljno jaki, da izdrzi silu koja na nju djeluje kad dijete teze od 18 kg potegne pojas prema naprijed uslijed sudara.

Iako je, opcenito govoreci, pojas s pet tocaka uporista najsigurniji za nas sve (tako se uostalom voze i vozaci formule 1), to stoji samo kad je on dizajniran u tu svrhu.  Kod djecjih autosjedalica u tu svrhu je dizajniran samo za djecu do 18 kg.  Nakon te kilaze za djecu je opasnije vozit se u sjedalici dizajniranoj za do 18 kg nego u boosteru.

----------


## MajaMajica

ančice hvala, još samo ovo please...



> Također mi nije jasno zašto nema pojas/utor koji bi pričvrstio i samu stolicu za zaslon. Ovako stolica kad Luce nije u njoj nije ničim učvršćena tj. moram je zavezati pojasom kao da je dijete unutra.. :?


Znači moram je vezat pojasom vozila i kad Luce nije u njoj ili ima neka druga shema?

----------


## Ancica

Tocno!

Booster se mora vezati i kad dijete nije u njemu jer inace ce poletjeti kod sudara i mozda ubiti nekog.

----------


## Roko_mama

A kakva su iskustva sa  Camovom sjedalicom 9-36 kg odnosno 15-36, znam da je s onima od 09-18 kg bilo problema s postavljanjem, dal je i s ovima isto.  Vidjela sam jednu koja mi se sviđa u Mercatoneu, al baš ne bi htjela fulat. 
Znam da je bolje kupit skuplju sjedalicu, al momentalno baš nismo u situaciji, pa koja je od ovih jeftinijih najbolja, molim savjet.

----------


## Ancica

U principu kod boostera postavljanje nije toliki problem.  Trebas provjeriti kako sama sjedalica "sjeda" na sjediste. Recimo u mom autu se neki boosteri "klimaju" u voznji odnosno naginju lijevo ili desno zbog klupe koja je ravnija nego inace.

Kaj se same kvalitete tice, to nazalost ne mogu procijeniti.

----------


## ivarica

> U principu kod boostera postavljanje nije toliki problem.  Trebas provjeriti kako sama sjedalica "sjeda" na sjediste. Recimo u mom autu se neki boosteri "klimaju" u voznji odnosno naginju lijevo ili desno zbog klupe koja je ravnija nego inace.


da, u ovo smo se uvjerili i mi, u ancicinom autu ivar je bio jedno 15° nagnut, a isti booster koristili smo u valjda 7-8 auta, svugdje super sjeda.

----------


## Roko_mama

Hvala na odgovoru, nadam se da će nam dat u Mercatoneu da isprobamo, ako ne  onda ništa od shopinga.

----------


## andjelak

Kupili smo maxi cosi rodi xp sjedalicu od 16-36 kg ali ona plastika s kukom na koju se montira sjedalica ne ide nam između naslona i sjedećeg dijela sjedala auta odnosno spoj naslona i sjedećeg dijela nije u istoj razini , ub naslona ide niže tak da nikak ne možemo zu plastiku postaviti.
Kaj da radimo da li je onda ta maxi cosi sjedalica montirana bez te plastike kao Romer  sigurna za vožnju djeteta ??? :/ 
Baš mi je bed, plaztiš puno i onda takve gluposti a rečeno je da paše u sva vozila :/

----------


## casper

moram priznati da ne kuzim.
Imaš možda kakve slike?

----------


## mamaja

maxi cosi rodi xp se ne montira, odnosno, ne učvrćuje na sjedalo. ako sam dobro shvatila, na to si mislila. te kuke su za to da se povežu donji i gornji dio sjedalice i ona se samo stavi na sjedalo. dijete se veže pojasom od auta i to je ono što drži i sjedalicu i dijete na mjestu.

----------


## Brunda

Evo još pitanja.
Mene zanima do kada se dijete može voziti u boosteru sa naslonom, a od kada mora u boosteru bez naslona? U čemu je kvaka? 
I zašto ako dijete preraste ovu s naslonom još uvijek nije dovoljno visoko da sjedi u boosteru kojem je skinut naslon nego mora baš u booster bez naslona (tako kupljen)?
Jesam li ja to dobro shvatila?
I u booster s naslonom dijete može od 15 kg a mora sa 18?
Sve sam popetljala   :Embarassed:

----------


## ivarica

i za booster s naslonom i bez naslona je bitna i kilaza i visina. moj booster s naslonom npr u uputi govori gdje djetetu trebaju biti ramena u odnosu na onaj dio s glavom. pretpostavljam da kad bude dovoljno visok da to prerastemo da mu buster (uopce) onda vise ni ne treba   :Razz:  

nema nikakvih pravila o busteru s naslonom/bez naslona, vec je tebi na izbor kojeg ces mu kupiti. mi imamo dva, jedan za u nas auto (s naslonom) i drugi bez naslona koji nam stoji doma ako se ivar i ja uvalimo nekom negdje.

----------


## ivarica

e, i preporuka je, moja, uzeti booster s naslonom pogotovo za tako malu djecu (ako pitas za svena) jer ima dijelove koji vode pojas, onaj njegov gornji dio, bas gdje treba

----------


## Barbi

A mnogim boosterima s naslonom (barem ona dva koja ja imam) može se odvojiti naslon od onog dolje - ako i kad to budeš htjela.

----------


## Ancica

I booster s naslonom pruza dodatnu zastitu kod sudara sa strane.

----------


## Brunda

> flower prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> D. ima oko 19 kg i 105 cm...sto nam preporucate - kombinirano ili buster, a da se moze kupiti u HR i da zadovoljava sigurnosne zahtjeve 
> 
> 
> D po kilazi ne moze ici u nista drugo doli booster.  Kombinirana vam od nist koristi jer je ionako morate koristiti kao booster.
> 
> I vjerojatno je preniska za booster bez naslona.


Ovo me zbunilo.

----------


## Brunda

Naravno da će biti s naslonom. Ili Romer Kid ili Maxi cosi rodi xp.

----------

